# Home Depot installations



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

In a word, don't.

I have a 60 inch television that I wanted mounted on the wall. It was way too big for one person to try to mount so Home Depot said $390.00 pesos and it was scheduled.

After 1:00 PM we called and were assured they would be there "Around 6:00PM."

At 7:00 a small car showed up with two guys. They opened the mount from Home Depot and began pouring their tools all over the floor. I showed them on the tape measure 24 inches from the bottom of the TV to the floor to accommodate the base that we have coming. 

They began to work on the base attaching it to the TV, then measured and drilled holes into the wall. They lifted the TV and began struggling to get it on the mount. Concerned that they might drop it I helped. What they were trying to do would not work so I took them into the bedroom to show them another. He said this one "was different."

Back into the living room again they began trying to hang the TV from the wall mount. Visions of me trying to get reimbursed from Home Depot for a broken TV began to dance in my head so again I helped. It was not going to work so I told them to put it down. I looked at the directions that came in the box of the mount.

There were only three pieces, one rail that mounted to the wall and two hangars that attached to the TV. The rail tilted out slightly on the top so the hangars could grab the rail and hang the TV like you would position your fingers doing a pull up.

*They had it completely backwards*. The picture clearly showed the rail mounted to the wall, it even showed bricks. They had the rail mounted to the TV and the hangars on the wall. Had I not stopped them they would have dropped a brand new 60 inch Samsung.

Six holes in the wall later and our new TV is hung but it is 22 inches from the floor, in the future I'll just hire a helper and do it myself.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome to Mexico.......


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

chicois8 said:


> Welcome to Mexico.......


Oh I have been in Mexico for a while now but I thought that Home Depot would at least send someone who could read directions. But they go with the lowest bidder just like in the States. 

I can almost promise you that had they dropped it Home Depot would have denied any responsibility.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

chicois8 said:


> Welcome to Mexico.......


Indeed! If you do ever have the fantastic good fortune to find a truly skilled, honest handyman pay him well and treat him with respect. We always use "Don" with his name to be respectful. 

The majority are merely incompetent but there are some of them who combine incompetence with dishonesty. A really good one is hard to find and very valuable!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Zorro2017 said:


> In a word, don't.
> 
> I have a 60 inch television that I wanted mounted on the wall. It was way too big for one person to try to mount so Home Depot said $390.00 pesos and it was scheduled.
> 
> ...


Your last line says it all. I have a very good handyman who assists me. He is knows more than I do about some things, and I know more than he does about others. Together we make a good combination. I was lucky to find him.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

circle110 said:


> Indeed! If you do ever have the fantastic good fortune to find a truly skilled, honest handyman pay him well and treat him with respect. We always use "Don" with his name to be respectful.
> 
> The majority are merely incompetent but there are some of them who combine incompetence with dishonesty. A really good one is hard to find and very valuable!


I have lived in Mexico for ten years, and my best friend here has lived in my neighborhood since the late 1970s. Thanks to his advice and connections, I have a competent electrician, plumber and general handyman I can call on when something needs fixing in my apartment.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

We paid for a Home Depot _asesor_ to come to our house in regards to putting in a new kitchen sink. He seems to be every knowledgeable. We have the sink project on hold due to other pressing matters, but I wouldn't hesitate to hire them to do the job when the time comes.

I won't assume that all Home Depot Mexico installers are incompetent, due to one example.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Anonimo said:


> We paid for a Home Depot _asesor_ to come to our house in regards to putting in a new kitchen sink. He seems to be every knowledgeable. We have the sink project on hold due to other pressing matters, but I wouldn't hesitate to hire them to do the job when the time comes.
> 
> I won't assume that all Home Depot Mexico installers are incompetent, due to one example.


The OP didn't mention if it was a television that they bought at Home Depot or not. I got the impression it was not. If you buy something from Home Depot and pay for the installation, they send more qualified techs. If you just hire them to install something bought somewhere else, they'll send "just some guys"'.


----------



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> Welcome to Mexico.......


Hahahahahaha


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I had a good experience with the installation of vinyl flooring at my former house back in the US. It was a odd-shaped room: 5 sides with an interior 230 degree angle and 4 regular 90-ish degree corners. The guys that did it were probably Mexican, if that helps. :lol:


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Anonimo said:


> We paid for a Home Depot _asesor_ to come to our house in regards to putting in a new kitchen sink. He seems to be every knowledgeable. We have the sink project on hold due to other pressing matters, but I wouldn't hesitate to hire them to do the job when the time comes.
> 
> I won't assume that all Home Depot Mexico installers are incompetent, due to one example.


I'm not assuming anything and neither should you. This forum is for people who live in or are thinking about living in Mexico to share their experiences with others. Had they done a great job I would have said so.

I've spent thousands at our local Home Depot and know the staff well. I'm sure if it is an electrical or plumbing job they send a qualified person. But just a general installation they probably just use a general laborer, I doubt they have a "B Team" they send if the purchase was not made from their store as another poster suggested.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

We purchased our 'top of the line' Maytag W&D from Home Depot sometime back. They must have had a sale on. They delivered it and installed it. They had to convert the dryer to use gas etc. The installers seemed ok. The washer worked for about a day. Normally - as I'm sure some of you know - the concepts of warranty or returns are foreign to Mexico generally. Well HD had Maytag send out their 'expert' from Mexico City (a good 1.5 drive depending). This guy really knew his stuff. He replaced circuit boards, measured voltages etc and talked us into buying a voltage regulator from him. The washer is the most temperamental appliance we have ever owned. My wife has to plug in the machine and wait until the regulator says everything is cool to do a load of wash. (And we have a large voltage regulator outside for the entire house). If the power goes out you have to restart the wash load from the beginning... Sometimes I think that US companies unload products into Mexico which flop in the US market. I felt this way when we bought an HP printer at one point. What a piece of junk - fortunately Sam's took that back a few days later.


----------

